# oaa provincials fita rwview



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good for you Ted!!
Did you recruit any target shooters to try 3D?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

surprising enough alot of target shooters are 3d shooters as well ....saw alot of familiar faces...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

That would be something, as soon as you say "work.. everybody disappears". Personally I would love to have somebody assigned to come around with a tray of smoked meats and cheese.. just saying.

I think some of the OAA butts arrive late friday night, expectations are that you all ready to go with just a few warm up arrows. In 2 degrees that would take most of the day.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

when you are hosting a provincial shoot it should and COULD be more organized and the targets getting there friday afternoon was not an excuse ... this is a provincial 60 dollar entry fee ... where you there ont moose ....?????


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

If you're not happy don't go back. You seem to be not happy with the Oaa, don't join.. Simple as that. If you can't say anything positive , best keep it .......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

everything I say is positive.... to make the sport better.. some people sit back and criticize others and do nothing maybe like some here.. I was there and setting up.. this is not a attack read what I said IN FULL AND THEN PASS JUDGEMENT.. again ontario moose where you there ???? I did not see your name in the entry list...the positives where at the beginning of the post ...again read in full...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Oh I read full.. Look back at the previous times I go. You see I go several time. Read full for me and I complain no. I help when I go , set up butts several time.. No complain. Never give a report card of the shoots I go to try and make club looks bad. Me shot in bottom right corner one year, only butt that was in mud, me bring boots, did not bash club for poor drainage. Keep comments in full to me self.. Hint hint


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> everything I say is positive....


LOL Good one!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

come on stash quote the whole thing.. to better the sport ... also in there


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

so it sounds like it was a tough tournament, late set up, bad weather, but good to hear people pulled together, maybe that's the key thing to remember.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cc46 you`re right..


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> everything I say is positive.... to make the sport better.. some people sit back and criticize others and do nothing maybe like some here.. I was there and setting up.. this is not a attack read what I said IN FULL AND THEN PASS JUDGEMENT.. again ontario moose where you there ???? I did not see your name in the entry list...the positives where at the beginning of the post ...again read in full...


All of you postive comments make it so I dont want to go to a shoot or help set up 

I would hate to see you criticize 

Did I quote enough?

Before you ask I was not at the shoot

BUT

The last 2 times the Soo held a target championship I drove 8 hours and spent the week prior to shoot helping set up

One last thing. I would not pass any judgement on ontario moose for not going to a shoot. The man does more for archery in one month than most do all year

Any more "postive" comments?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

maybe some people should not come on here and try to tear someone a new one... the the thread was of an opinion of mine which I am entitled too .. I asked a question about an equipment director.. and a bunch of bleeding hearts who weren`t there pipe in.. guys if you want to be of help be there and pay the registration fee like the rest of us ... murdock you said you spent a week setting up I find that hard to believe .. sounds like you did it by yourself ..again read my post it was not attack but some constructive comments to make the show easier.. think what you will but you definitely can`t say what I said was wrong or out of context for the event and it was my personal review if you don`t like it then don`t read it ..but sometimes the truth touches a nerve...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Can't say I disagree with the Tyhurst kid...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am in full agreement of "If you don't have anything nice to say.... don't say anything at all" For the record Ted, I had to walk away from you 2 times at New Liskerd last summer as I couldn't take any more complaining about how the course was set up or how it was run.... water ect... they may have been valid concerns... but really? Asking the organizers in private to change a few things is ok. But to broadcast it to anyone that would listen is not ok. Coming on here and complaining about how a shoot is run is also not ok. I don't care if it's a local shoot or world championship. I'm sorry that you think you are helping... I feel like you are bashing and hurting the people that work extremely hard and volunteer at these shoots.... Intentionally or not it is disrespectful. Have a grievance???.... take it up in private. 

Yes you did make some positive comments... But I feel the tone of the post is mainly negative towards the SSM club and OAA...

And to be clear... I am very happy and proud that you as a fellow archer runs a charity shoot to support your local community hospital.... Well done.

Chris


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Here we go again.
It seem no mater what anyone says in here that has even the slightest bit of constructive criticism towards the OAA or any field or fita shoot, they get slammed. Ted has every right to speak his mind and voice his opinion as do the rest of us and the fact that he as a shooter attended the OAA Provincial Fita shoot and upon arrival a day early (as most who travel any distance do ) cannot even practice or the practice area was not set up would upset a lot of shooters. The club should have most of the venue set up and ready to go at least the day prior to a Provincial Shoot. I do realize a lot of effort goes into setting up a venue for a shoot and it does take a lot of people to chip in and help but just because there were some issues brought up to hopefully built on for future shoots is no reason to slam Ted. 
Ted himself has hosted two fantastic shoots and he is always welcoming opinions of the ones who attended in order to improve the shoot, venue etc for the following year.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> maybe some people should not come on here and try to tear someone a new one... the the thread was of an opinion of mine which I am entitled too .. I asked a question about an equipment director.. and a bunch of bleeding hearts who weren`t there pipe in.. guys if you want to be of help be there and pay the registration fee like the rest of us ... murdock you said you spent a week setting up I find that hard to believe .. sounds like you did it by yourself ..again read my post it was not attack but some constructive comments to make the show easier.. think what you will but you definitely can`t say what I said was wrong or out of context for the event and it was my personal review if you don`t like it then don`t read it ..but sometimes the truth touches a nerve...


I am just sharing my postive opinion on what i am reading which am entlited too. If you dont like what I have to say don't read it but come on here and call me a liar and attack me for what help I have gave in the past. 

Looks like a have touched a nerve with you to come and write so many negative things about me


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

hmmm can't figure out why clubs aren't overly interested in hosting provincial shoots... I'm rethinking bidding on the Provincial Field shoot.... seriously


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Chris you walked away from me you say ... well did you mention in your post again a provincial shoot that states ... water every 7 targets and it was 30 degress and no water for 2 days anywhere. and mentioned to hosting club exec in private by me .... also 2 different score cards as oaa did not send them even though shoot was advertized in oaa book for a year.. and thirdly pegs wrong colour and wrong distances and had to be corrected as we shot..again in oaa book .. not one first aid kit anywhere on course or club house... can`t and did n`t blame club outrite but if you guys have to bid on these shoots ...then the club should get its money worth's of knowledge and support from the oaa like a phone call twice weekly for a month previously to see that the set up and needs are met by hosting club.. if you are going to try to put me down at least man up and state all the facts like I just did so people can make a honest opinion on the events not lop sided as you have done.. again just my opinion...also toilets to be on course half way as well ..women don`t do it in the bush like the guys...all of these items I have brought up are in the manual to run a provincial tournament ...


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Ted, 
thanks for the review, I took form it the venue was good, food was good, weather was cold you shot in good company, but set up needs some work and help.
let me know when you are going next year and ill give it a try. Unlike some I get you had a good time and am sure they will be on top of the set up next year, if you dont say anything people by nature figure all is well. i have no issue with a review of every tournament.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Reviews may be meant in a positive manner but wording is everything. If something can be taken the wrong way, it usually is!

Maybe Ted should take over from Adam as Pres this fall. It seems like he is the only one who knows how everything should be run....


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

dont see him saying that anywhere, he actually said its in the oaa manual how it should be run hummmmm.....


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

well i thought the shoot went fine, customs wouldn't release the cores so they arrived late but apperently thats no excuse, setting the range up in the rain and not going very fast... I am sure Lana will speak to the weather Gods on that. Was a practice area available, sure it was, just not on the venue field...maybe to far to walk for some. Will there be issues at future shoots, most likely but no real biggy to me been on both sides. I think the issue is weather to bring it up to the organisers directly or on some broadcast medium ummm I wonder whats more productive. I had a small issue at this years field champs, did it affect anyone not really but brought it up to the organiser and explained why so they understood my rational and a few weeks later the issue was taken care for future shoots, no need to bring it up here to potentialy get blown out of proportion.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

fifi when where cores ordered and since the sault is a cross over border area why would not some one from the club or oaa not have them drop shipped to the ups store and picked up .. bridge is right there in the sault .. a one hour trip and no paper work hassle.. again I ask why where cores not ordered well in advance what if delivery truck misplaced them .. then what no shoot.. I think oaa new cores needed to be replaced after summer games .. 3 days delivery if in stock from supplier.. then they would of been on site at least a week before event... and the practice area was set up by the archers themselves because there was none sorry I know who set it up personally.. there was no area ..and no marked distances for the sighted shooters..again this is just a review to better and smooth out the wrinkles ...and yes here seems to be a better place to bring things up because they really do get attention good or bad ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

My issue is (and I have told Ted this in private…so it’s no big surprise) an unsolicited critique on a public forum is distasteful.

It’s one thing to PM or talk to the people running the event in order to better it for next time, but it’s a whole different story, in my opinion, to do it publicly.

Everybody is entitled air their laundry if they want, but don’t get you man-panties in a bunch if people tell you it stinks.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> fifi when where cores ordered and since the sault is a cross over border area why would not some one from the club or oaa not have them drop shipped to the ups store and picked up .. bridge is right there in the sault .. a one hour trip and no paper work hassle.. again I ask why where cores not ordered well in advance what if delivery truck misplaced them .. then what no shoot.. I think oaa new cores needed to be replaced after summer games .. 3 days delivery if in stock from supplier.. then they would of been on site at least a week before event... and the practice area was set up by the archers themselves because there was none sorry I know who set it up personally.. there was no area ..and no marked distances for the sighted shooters..again this is just a review to better and smooth out the wrinkles ...and yes here seems to be a better place to bring things up because they really do get attention good or bad ...



I guess the practice area I looked at around noon time was just a figment of my imagination eh, as for customs not releasing them why don't you call them and asked why they held on to them, if the OAA used UPS the brokrage fee would have been crazy


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> My issue is (and I have told Ted this in private…so it’s no big surprise) an unsolicited critique on a public forum is distasteful.
> 
> It’s one thing to PM or talk to the people running the event in order to better it for next time, but it’s a whole different story, in my opinion, to do it publicly.
> 
> Everybody is entitled air their laundry if they want, but don’t get you man-panties in a bunch if people tell you it stinks.




At least someone understands


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

fifi if you pick up the targets at the us side you pay no brokerage fee at all just the 13 % tax actually a huge saving .. and the practice area was set up in the pistol range by a group of archers also looking for a practice area 2 butts only ...Please get it straight ..and tell it the way it was ...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

It's too bad Ted that you can't see what we are saying... too bad really. I believe you are trying to do good but it doesn't look like it from here.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys it seems only 3 or 4 people here try to cut my thoughts down.. started this thread to help oaa maybe get it right .. if you attended the provincials run by Kathy Millar and the Perkins family you saw and attended a class act.. targets up to practise on and agenda went off smoothly. I compared this tournament to that and figured all would be run as well.. I think there are 4 people here who have dumped on me here and ONLY ONE OF YOU ATTENDED... if I have this right.. so I know where your thoughts are coming from.. So I will not respond to this thread anymore and I hope this discussion will HELP any club in organizing a Provincial shoot in any way ....Read the oaa tournament guide and get help if needed ......


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ted, what you still continue to not appear to understand is that it's not what the intent of your "constructive criticism" is, it's the manner in which you present it, and the people it is sometimes incorrectly directed towards. It''s your passive-aggressive ("hey, I'm just trying to be helpful") tone that upsets a lot of people. 

Also, you do appear to have a tendency to not listen when given information (either by the source or confirmed by others). 

Nobody is denying you have a right to criticize. But be prepared to accept the fallout if your comments are perceived as inflammatory.

Just trying to be helpful...


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow!! Classic Hunter voices his opinion on some changes that would help improve a shoot, and some of you dive on him like a pack of wolves! Tisk tisk. I don't think his post was that foul. Nothing wrong with alittle dirty laundery aired for the masses sometimes.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

With so few clubs even bidding on Championships, this type of thread does nothing to encourage new clubs from steppping in. Simply helping out and voicing his concearns to the host club would have been fine, no issue at all, but to bring it up on an open forum is only going to make potential clubs and even this club think again before hosting


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

All I have to say is as any club, mine included is that 5% of the members do 95% of the work. It is hard if not imposible to get help for events these days. Whether they have no time, or their time is spread to thin already or for some other reason. I was going to have 3D shoots at our club this summer but have a range cleanup day and like 4 people showup. Then the others that do nothing are the first ones to critizise how you should have done it better. It made me give up and say the heck with it and I now have my own 30 yard backyard bow range.

This is not a comment as to this thread as it is just a general though of how my club seems to run and many others as well I suspect.


----------

